
Ask HN: Need help understanding role at Google - hnguest
I have a interview for the Product Technology Manager role at Google next week, job description https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;ntTHLs. I wasnt able to find much information regarding the role online and wanted to request if someone could share insights about the role. While on the Google careers site, the role comes under Product Management, I wanted to know how this role is different from regular PM, what does the career path look like and how is the role compensated compared to PM. Thank you !
======
lsiebert
Those are some great questions to ask your interviewer. They show an interest
in the position, and a desire to succeed in it.

